# Sub 10



## threebikes (Feb 1, 2009)

I had a chance to ride a SUB 10 today. What a blast.
Looks like my SS is going up for sale.


----------



## wassler (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi,

Looks like a great fitness/commuting bike. especially with the low maintenance belt drive and internal gear hub. prolly a bit less geared for max performance but a convenient all day bike.

regards,

Wassler.


----------

